# options for leveling front end



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Other than adjusting the t-bars, how else do I keep my front end from sagging under plow weight?


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Different springs.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Have you tried Timbrens?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

firestone bilstens air over shock
http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/60A4911A0A0.aspx?kc=ffproduct
there are a few websites out there with cheaper prices but this gets you the idea. my truck is in pieces as we speak getting these put on among other goodies


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I put Truxx on my 2500HD


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

please use the search button. 

this has been cover and tons of links around 100x 

and all the pro's and con's of each setup and why to and not to for all set usps.


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I run a 9.5 fisher v plow on my 06 daully with 9' utility. Ended up going with 2.5" ready lift and it works great. Timberens are just big bump stops and will give you a hard ride.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

cdahl1177;1257298 said:


> firestone bilstens air over shock
> http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/60A4911A0A0.aspx?kc=ffproduct
> there are a few websites out there with cheaper prices but this gets you the idea. my truck is in pieces as we speak getting these put on among other goodies


my firestone level right shocks are in the mail now. i should have them in by the middle of next week


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Ozark Hillbilly;1257082 said:


> Different springs.


Great idea.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

STIHL GUY;1259732 said:


> my firestone level right shocks are in the mail now. i should have them in by the middle of next week


How do you plan on filling them? Or do you plan on putting them at a set pressure and leave it?


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Leveling kit with extended shocks. I have 2004 chevy 2500hd and put forged torsions keys on it and rancho extended shocks. The truck sits almost level with the plow up. Had timbrens on before but didnt do what I was looking for but my plow was heavy.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

i put the firestone bilstein air ride with cognito upper control arms, tie rod sleeves, and steering idler box. i ran the air line under the hood and i can just will with an outside air compressor and set the pressure. this summer i am going to put an on board air compressor in so i can control the pressure from inside the cab.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

musclecarboy;1260434 said:


> How do you plan on filling them? Or do you plan on putting them at a set pressure and leave it?


im just gonna run the lines to somewhere convienient so i can hook up the compressor or use the one at the gas station to fill them. i have airbags in the back of my truck and thats how i fill them


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Stihl guy,

Please be sure post some before and after pics of how your truck holds the plow with the new air shock install.

Thanks!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

cdahl1177;1260877 said:


> i put the firestone bilstein air ride with cognito upper control arms, tie rod sleeves, and steering idler box. i ran the air line under the hood and i can just will with an outside air compressor and set the pressure. this summer i am going to put an on board air compressor in so i can control the pressure from inside the cab.


Do you have pic's of the front end after the work was complete?


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

Level lift for the front with 500 or so ballast weight in your bed up against your tail gate.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry for not checking back in right away greenmtboy but i will get some pics up in the next few days


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry it took so long but here are some pictures. the first one is the "new" front suspension, the second is the truck over all


----------

